# Is anyone Hiring or Need help for next few weeks?



## Pullin Drag (Apr 17, 2008)

Looking to work in waterproofing, restoration, painting, pressure cleaning, pool deck coatings, concrete repair, sealants, but will help out with anything any one needs as long as it pays and gets me away from HER! (Just kidding) (not really) So if anyone knows anyone or you have anything you need done, PLEASE give me a call. 850-626-0335 OR PM ME!


----------



## Pullin Drag (Apr 17, 2008)

:bump


----------

